# colt m4 22 lr ?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a colt m4 22 lr and I want to change the forearm to one with rails. I ordered one from cheaper than dirt and I cant get it to go on all the way right. the part number they sent me was a u416s utg brand and I cant get it back on the gun is that the right part?


----------

